# 2004 GMC 2500HD Driver Seat



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

My drivers seat (cloth interior) on my '04 2500HD CC is starting to rip on the left side down where it is held by the trim piece. Is there a repair for this or do I go to the upholstery shop? Anyone else had this problem?


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Common. Stop draggin your arse when getting out


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

yes a new cushion cover, not cheap though I m sure.

Mike


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Try a local upholstery shop first. There's a local shop here that gets a perfect match of the OEM fabric and colors on the late model seats every time. For considerably less cost over replacing with an OEM seat cover too of course. payup


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

B&B;1087421 said:


> Try a local upholstery shop first. There's a local shop here that gets a perfect match of the OEM fabric and colors on the late model seats every time. For considerably less cost over replacing with an OEM seat cover too of course. payup


B&B glad to see that your still around, I have the same problem with my seat, your not based in Michigan are you?

Mike


----------



## dlcs (Sep 2, 2004)

A new cover for my 07 NBS was $120, not too bad. This was cloth of course and buckets seats.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

496 BB;1087239 said:


> Common. Stop draggin your arse when getting out


Hey, have you been lookin' at my arse when I wasn't paying attention?


----------



## joshg (Nov 12, 2009)

I bought some cabela's trail gear seat covers for mine to protect. They were pretty cheap and good reputation based on all the reviews. I am pretty happy with them so far. Not as good as a custom fit but the way they are set up they work well and are much cheaper.

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Auto...uts?destination=/catalog/browse.cmd?N=1100765


----------



## 496 BB (Feb 11, 2010)

Motorman 007;1087628 said:


> Hey, have you been lookin' at my arse when I wasn't paying attention?


No but have noticed thigh master has been working


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

flykelley;1087580 said:


> your not based in Michigan are you?


Not even nearby Mike, unless you're coming via airplane.


----------



## Motorman 007 (Jan 11, 2005)

496 BB;1087749 said:


> No but have noticed thigh master has been working


you are starting to worry me now.....

There happens to be a guy in my town that owns an upholstery shop. He came by the other day and said the repair would be no problem. They are going to get the piece they need from GMC and stich it in. So I'll let you know after it's done.


----------



## redneckhershey (Sep 5, 2010)

i have the same rip in my seat. i put step rails on truck so that made it much easier to get in and out. please let us know what the cost was to repair it 

thanks


----------



## musclecarboy (Aug 19, 2007)

Anyone know if there's much of a difference for leather seats? I have a rip on the left, but also a crack in the middle too. Do you think it would be obvious if I changed the whole seat bottom to new OEM?


----------



## SD Cookman (Jun 5, 2009)

I had mine fixed by Chevy while it was still under the 36k mile warranty. But it is starting to look like s#^t again.


----------

